# Mystery Beast Of Bobsykes



## 850lover

It was a perfect day to fish and I couldn't resist so after my routine(Getting bait, loading up the cooler with ice, soda, and water, and grabbing some burgers) went to bobsykes for some fishing and R&R. The trout were biting like crazy and I decided to slice one up and throw it out. Had numerous big hits but couldnt hook into what ever it was. As I was wrapping things up to leave I left one rod in the water. I hooked into what felt to be a decent sized fish and all of a sudden BOOM! the rod bends to the point of nearly snapping. After tussling with what felt like a submarine for a the line goes limp. :wallbash: Well as Im reeling what I thought was slack line i feel a slight weight and low and behold see a trout coming out the water as I think how in the hell did this thing pull like that? As I get it over the bridge rail I notice it's not moving at all which struck me as strange but I dont notice anything until taking it off the hook. Something had nailed it bigtime as I was reeling! It was dead before I got it out the water! Well I took home 22 of 34 fish we caught. Got them cleaned and ready to participate in a meal of fried fish and fries with bread, ketchup, hot sauce, and brewskys acceptable options for this dish.:thumbup: Ill be ready next time thanks to my new secret weapon. Thats right people 808lb test line.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Probably a big bull red. What side were you fishing, beach or Gulf Breeze side? Under the toll bridge or in open water? Just curious, the big ones can be just about anywhere out there :yes:


----------



## 850lover

I was on the gulf breeze side in open water


----------



## rfh21

There was a guy who caught o 6+ foot bull shark off the octagon pier not long ago. He reported on here after a few people had snapped poles on some big critter right there.

But if it didn't get cut up I would guess big bull red as well.


----------



## DAWGONIT

sounds like you had a nice time with the line in/line out syndrome 
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Austin

Big bull red, porpoise or jaws.


----------



## Ugly 1

Sounds like the tackle thief turned into a fish thief! Bull shark is my guess but we can break out the big guns anytime your ready and find out for sure. PM me when your heading down to sikes and we will deal with the trouble maker. UGLY


----------



## jbs_bama

I'd like to see what you pull out of there.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman

Exactly which pier is bob sykes? Is that the one that used to be the old 3mile bridge? Ok, I think, while looking at google earth viewer I found it. Its the one next to the highway going from gulf breeze to Santa Rosa Island and thats also where the octagon is right? Thats where I see the octagon fishing pier and figure that has to be it. Would LOVE To hook up with you "ugly" and get my feel for one of those nice bulls. Or is anyone else willing to help me get a real shark instead of a baby? LOL.


----------



## southern yakker

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Exactly which pier is bob sykes? Is that the one that used to be the old 3mile bridge? Ok, I think, while looking at google earth viewer I found it. Its the one next to the highway going from gulf breeze to Santa Rosa Island and thats also where the octagon is right? Thats where I see the octagon fishing pier and figure that has to be it. Would LOVE To hook up with you "ugly" and get my feel for one of those nice bulls. Or is anyone else willing to help me get a real shark instead of a baby? LOL.


Its the bridge from gulf breeze to Pensacola beach. You can pretty much catch big sharks all around this area it just seems like the octagon had been producing for ugly. I've hooked up on quite a few sharks on Bob sikes old bridge. 

I think it was either a big red or jaws that got your bait.


----------



## BY Ryan

You caught 34 trout?


----------



## Yakavelli

I don't think it was a shark. A shark couldn't pull that hard without tearing the fish apart. Whatever it was didn't have shark teeth, judging by the pic. Looks like a big red to me.


----------



## panhandleslim

Yakavelli is correct. Not a shark. Big Redfish or Grouper are the best suspects. Finally, there is the monster stingray who could do this.


----------



## Ugly 1

Yakavelli said:


> I don't think it was a shark. A shark couldn't pull that hard without tearing the fish apart. Whatever it was didn't have shark teeth, judging by the pic. Looks like a big red to me.


I was surprised when I looked in the last bulls mouth at his teeth, they were barely protruding through the gums. I thought it was ver strange considering I have seen large teeth in much smaller bulls. I have also had a big one spit the hook on me and the bait came back with no teeth marks at all. I'm positive in both cases that it was not a red that I was fighting. Here's a photo of 1 of them. Do you see any teeth at all in this photo? UGLY


----------



## smokerchoker

That Submarine you are talking about is a Huge Grouper..I hooked into him about 3 weeks ago. I fought him for about 45mins. at first I thought I was hung up, but as I started trying to snap the line I realized I was bringing it up. I got it up high enough to see the dark shadow of a grouper but then it shot back towards the bottom again. I swear I thought I was raising the Titanic with the wrong gear. All I had was my Baitcaster and it hung in there for a while but after a long 45min fight he snapped me.. someone needs to take some big gear down there and raise that fat boy off the bottom. Then post some pics please. He has to be close to 500lbs.


----------



## Ugly 1

smokerchoker said:


> That Submarine you are talking about is a Huge Grouper..I hooked into him about 3 weeks ago. I fought him for about 45mins. at first I thought I was hung up, but as I started trying to snap the line I realized I was bringing it up. I got it up high enough to see the dark shadow of a grouper but then it shot back towards the bottom again. I swear I thought I was raising the Titanic with the wrong gear. All I had was my Baitcaster and it hung in there for a while but after a long 45min fight he snapped me.. someone needs to take some big gear down there and raise that fat boy off the bottom. Then post some pics please. He has to be close to 500lbs.


 I know guys that spearfish down there and they said without a doubt there is a huge grouper down there! So now we have a new suspect that needs to be apprehended and mugshoted! I guess the 9/0 is going out to play tonight. Any info on last known location would be appreciated. I know there is a rubble pile down there I just don't know how far down the bridge it is? UGLY


----------



## lowprofile

Ugly 1 said:


> I was surprised when I looked in the last bulls mouth at his teeth, they were barely protruding through the gums. I thought it was ver strange considering I have seen large teeth in much smaller bulls. I have also had a big one spit the hook on me and the bait came back with no teeth marks at all. I'm positive in both cases that it was not a red that I was fighting. Here's a photo of 1 of them. Do you see any teeth at all in this photo? UGLY


the teeth stay below a flap of skin that surrounds the jaw until it tries to bite something. you'll find this mostly on bulls, black tips and sand bars. 

that bite mark really looks like a grouper or even a Cobia. they've been caught at the midbay bridge. why not bob sikes?


----------



## lowprofile

Ugly 1 said:


> I know guys that spearfish down there and they said without a doubt there is a huge grouper down there! So now we have a new suspect that needs to be apprehended and mugshoted! I guess the 9/0 is going out to play tonight. Any info on last known location would be appreciated. I know there is a rubble pile down there I just don't know how far down the bridge it is? UGLY


live mullet and fish close to those supports. shouldn't take more than a couple mins to get a bite. try them all.

i might venture over there this week with the 12/0.


----------



## Yakaholic

Live wht. trout sounds like good bait for a really big Bull if ya ask me. Happy hunting.


----------



## Sharknut

smokerchoker said:


> That Submarine you are talking about is a Huge Grouper..I hooked into him about 3 weeks ago. I fought him for about 45mins. at first I thought I was hung up, but as I started trying to snap the line I realized I was bringing it up. I got it up high enough to see the dark shadow of a grouper but then it shot back towards the bottom again. I swear I thought I was raising the Titanic with the wrong gear. All I had was my Baitcaster and it hung in there for a while but after a long 45min fight he snapped me.. someone needs to take some big gear down there and raise that fat boy off the bottom. Then post some pics please. He has to be close to 500lbs.


a 500 lb grouper for 45 minutes on a baitcasting rig - wow. And you got him far enough up to see him on bob sikes. :notworthy:


----------



## smokerchoker

I was amazed also at how well that Gear held up for me..But I do have several witnesses to the fight. and my buddies also saw the shadow of the fish.. anyway as to the location I was about four car lengths from the end..some guys in a truck sat at the end and watched the whole fight then pulled up and said they were suprised my rod didn't snap as far as it was bent over. I was using a white trout head for bait trying to hook up a nice red on light tackle. I wasn't fishing directly down. I had casted out a ways but it had drifted back when the bite occured. I was on the open bay side. If any of you catch this big boy please post pics of him.. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Ugly 1

smokerchoker said:


> I was amazed also at how well that Gear held up for me..But I do have several witnesses to the fight. and my buddies also saw the shadow of the fish.. anyway as to the location I was about four car lengths from the end..some guys in a truck sat at the end and watched the whole fight then pulled up and said they were suprised my rod didn't snap as far as it was bent over. I was using a white trout head for bait trying to hook up a nice red on light tackle. I wasn't fishing directly down. I had casted out a ways but it had drifted back when the bite occured. I was on the open bay side. If any of you catch this big boy please post pics of him.. Thanks:thumbup:


 were you on the PCB or GB side ? I ASSumed it was the GB side but now Im questioning my ASSumption. Heading down there tonight to give it a shot with my 9/0. UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

lowprofile said:


> the teeth stay below a flap of skin that surrounds the jaw until it tries to bite something. you'll find this mostly on bulls, black tips and sand bars.
> 
> that bite mark really looks like a grouper or even a Cobia. they've been caught at the midbay bridge. why not bob sikes?


 You probably learned that from your wife!!! Get your rain gear ready brother looks like were fishing in the rain this weekend! We will settle this at the bridge! I hope we do better than last week. I like to be a Fisherman not a Fishfeeder!!! Cya in a couple days. UGLY


----------



## drifterfisher

I broke several rods on sikes. Haven't been there in a year or so,but I've had 80# PP break like it was 6# mono. I also saw 200# mono broken. Guy had some monstrous reel and rod with weedeater line. When that was broke off I pretty much gave up fishing down there. I think the guberment has some kinda lil submarine down there messing with folks.


----------



## Smarty

smokerchoker said:


> I was amazed also at how well that Gear held up for me..But I do have several witnesses to the fight. and my buddies also saw the shadow of the fish.. anyway as to the location I was about four car lengths from the end..some guys in a truck sat at the end and watched the whole fight then pulled up and said they were suprised my rod didn't snap as far as it was bent over. I was using a white trout head for bait trying to hook up a nice red on light tackle. I wasn't fishing directly down. I had casted out a ways but it had drifted back when the bite occured. I was on the open bay side. If any of you catch this big boy please post pics of him.. Thanks:thumbup:


"Some guys in a truck sat at the end and watched the whole thing". 
Doesn't sound like Bob Sikes to me :no:
Thinking you're talking about 3 mile bridge.


----------



## 850lover

BY Ryan said:


> You caught 34 trout?


yup. we didnt keep them all though and we caught 3 reds but they we all under 10 inches so of course we threw em back to get bigger


----------



## countryfishingboy

its not a shark if it was it would be more of a tear not a smoosh im thinking big bull red


----------



## startzc

Ill bring a 6 pack just to tag along and see the fight, let me know when u go and your preferred brand of refreshing beverage.


----------



## Smarty

Got out to Bob Sikes GB side around 1130pm Sunday night and there wasn't but 2 guys out there. They left about 3am (Monday morning). Later around 4am there was definitely a big bull shark running around out there. Saw him come up and eat a large menhaden about 4ft under a balloon. He ran straight out about 200yrds, then gave it a few big head shakes and that was all she wrote. There was no slowing him down :no:
What baffled me was that I tie my balloons to the line but while he was running out away from the bridge the balloon was just floating away with the current. That's never happened. I always have to cut it off even if a toothy critter pops it. I'm sure somebody's gonna hook into him again soon so be ready for a big run straight out away from the bridge. Redfish will run toward the pilon to try and cut you off. This guy is a monster eating machine. Maybe I'll catch you out there sometime 850.


----------



## 850lover

Smarty said:


> Got out to Bob Sikes GB side around 1130pm Sunday night and there wasn't but 2 guys out there. They left about 3am (Monday morning). Later around 4am there was definitely a big bull shark running around out there. Saw him come up and eat a large menhaden about 4ft under a balloon. He ran straight out about 200yrds, then gave it a few big head shakes and that was all she wrote. There was no slowing him down :no:
> What baffled me was that I tie my balloons to the line but while he was running out away from the bridge the balloon was just floating away with the current. That's never happened. I always have to cut it off even if a toothy critter pops it. I'm sure somebody's gonna hook into him again soon so be ready for a big run straight out away from the bridge. Redfish will run toward the pilon to try and cut you off. This guy is a monster eating machine. Maybe I'll catch you out there sometime 850.


Ill try to go tonight


----------

